# połaczenie z siecia przy starcie systemu

## WombaT

zainstalowalem gentoo na laptopie i mam juz dzialajace gnome. Chce zarzadzac polaczeniami sieciowymi z poziomu gnome wiec mysle ze system nie powinien laczyc sie z siecia na starcie (jeszcze przed gnomem), zwlaszcza ze jak nie mam wpietego kabla to system czeka i czeka i czeka w nieskonczonosc. myslalem ze wystarczy:

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

ale w dalszym ciagu proboje sie laczyc, poki jest kabel to jest oki, a jak pojde gdzies z laptopem to kicha zdeczka. 

Jak to wylaczyc?

----------

## ryba84

Do /etc/conf.d/net dopisz:

```
config_eth0=("null")
```

----------

## mziab

```
emerge ifplugd
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> rc_hotplug="!net.*"

 

----------

## WombaT

hmm, to ktore mam wybrac?  :Very Happy:  czy wszystkie na raz?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gall

Opcjia SlashBeast to moim zdaniem najlepsze rozwiązanie. Blokujesz w openrc i działa dobrze.

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

P.S.

Dla jednego interfejsu:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.eth0"
```

----------

